# Shaolin Kenpo Form: Panther Kneels to Tiger



## Inverse Falcon (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey all,

The forum seems to have a fairly low population of Castro-lineage Shaolin Kenpo practitioners (if the polls are to be trusted), so I'm not anticipating a quick response.

Before I moved away from my dojo, my Professor was teaching me the first green belt form, Panther Kneels to Tiger.  Now that I have a new job and a new place, I have some time to brush off the rust.  However, it's been several months and I can't recall any of this form.  If a fellow practitioner could provide some instruction (overview of each sequence, followed by a detailed break down, if possible), I would be exceedingly grateful.  A video posted on youtube or another site would be ideal, but I realize I'm already asking for a great deal here.  

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 17, 2006)

I am a student of grand master Don Joradn (from rick Alemany), how does the form start?? (we have different names)


----------



## Inverse Falcon (Oct 17, 2006)

The Kai said:


> I am a student of grand master Don Joradn (from rick Alemany), how does the form start?? (we have different names)



Thanks for responding.

Unfortunately, I can't even recall the beginning.  I was just starting to learn it before I left, so I have had at most three days of practice with the form.  It's really my fault for not keeping up during my time away.

It would likely be under the same name, as the form is associated with his name:

http://www.shaolinkenpo.com/hiblts.htm

If memory serves, GGM Castro assigned to each one of his black belts a single form to keep forever in memory.  The intent was to encourage his students (and their students) to meet and share their knowledge, including the original version of the form entrusted to them.  Rick Alemany was entrusted with Panther Kneels to Tiger, I believe, so I doubt he would have taught it under a different name.

If it helps, it's the first green belt form, and the 9th of the short forms (Mountain Meets River, Lightning Ram, Iron Fan, Eagle Flies Low, Ripping Tiger, Swift Arrow, Phoenix Moves Gently, Thrusting Spears, Panther Kneels to Tiger).


----------



## bdocili (Apr 27, 2007)

Inverse Falcon said:


> Thanks for responding.
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't even recall the beginning. I was just starting to learn it before I left, so I have had at most three days of practice with the form. It's really my fault for not keeping up during my time away.
> 
> ...


 
I know the form well, but I never thought of it as the 1st of the green belt forms.  I used to have a copy of the offical requirements for Black Belt and you only had to know up to Dance 8.  Also, it is not the 9th, but the 8th of the forms.  Lightning Ram is higher up.  The Order goes:
Mountain Meets River, Iron Fan, Eagle Flies Low, Ripping Tiger, Swift Arrows, Phoenix Moves Gently, Thrusting Spears, Panther Kneels to Tiger, Twin Dragons (Dance 9), Twin Swords (Dance 10), Lightning Ram (Dance 11).  Now, Lightning Ram is so simple that I would not be surprised if you learned it 2nd, but it is actually Dance 11.

Anyways, I am willing to share.  I am not ready to type up the entire thing right now....but email me at bdocili@yahoo.com and I will start corresponding with you and give you the pieces.  I have written down everything up to Dance 6, but the techniques were getting so complicated that I could not explain them very well in words, so I stopped.  Maybe I will take this opportunity to write down Dance 8 to give to you and keep for myself.


----------



## InstWill (Oct 15, 2015)

If anyone still is interested, I can film myself doing Panther kneels to tiger for help on it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 15, 2015)

InstWill said:


> If anyone still is interested, I can film myself doing Panther kneels to tiger for help on it.


It's been 9 years since the OP posted the question or participated on this forum, so probably not.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 15, 2015)

I would be interested in seeing it, but like Mr. Dismukes pointed out.  Those people are probably no longer here.


----------



## shima (Nov 1, 2018)

I also know this form well, but likewise, everyone who was interested is probably long gone


----------

